# How does my car look?



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

Most of my mods are DIY cuz im kinda broke but i think it looks ok for all DIY's. Well here it is. All comments are welcome!!!




















BTW its a 93 Sentra E 4 door automagic


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Looks like she could use a paint job  but I'm sure that's in your future plans. So far so good, got a pic of the tail light conversion?


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

it looks very JDM... i like it a lot. the only thing im not feelin' is the grille... a Sunny grille would look good but i think it only fits 91-92 b13's. other than that its nice. what color are u thinkin of painting it?


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

im tryin to get the lancer gunmetal color code. but then i was rathing thinking a black would just dooo


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

looks good...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

StevenLK said:


> *im tryin to get the lancer gunmetal color code. but then i was rathing thinking a black would just dooo *



i think the lancer gunmetal would look sweet... try hitting a Lancer forum, im sure they can help u out.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

krappy shot but u can still see...


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

The tails look good from here, nice job.


----------



## fire_investigator (Aug 10, 2003)

looks like your on the road to a great start. Seems that money is always a killer of rebuilding plans...


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

Or you could leave it like that and surprise some people thinking, "What a stupid piece of junk." :-D


----------



## h22a4_Guy (Aug 22, 2003)

EDIT: Is this the car's engine bay? I see the mods on it compared to the thread starter's sig list, and it appears to add up... but why did someone else post the pic? A friend? Need the info!


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

i like that mesh grille idea of yours...just needs some finishing though.Your rides got great potential


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

i dint have time to post it up and i wasnt onn for a few days and he just had the picture in his computer also. and the pictures are under his name in some site... ==== i have dial up he has cable


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

StevenLK said:


> *i dint have time to post it up and i wasnt onn for a few days and he just had the picture in his computer also. and the pictures are under his name in some site... ==== i have dial up he has cable  *


Gotcha gotcha, thx for clearning that up.


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

i've had those 2'' drop, dropzone springs on for awhile now' but it doesnt look like i've dropp'd it ... i was thinking of gettin spring clamps and clamp them for more drop'd look.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I like the se-r tail light conversion... It would look NICE in lancer gunmetal color...


----------

